# Identifying 12V Power Outlets to Change Fuse in 2010 SE



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

On the way home from the dealer with out new Routan -- my wife plugged a cell phone charger into the right power outlet (the always on one with the battery icon on the cover). The plug fell apart (cheap ebay charger). When I got home I used needle nose pliers to remove the pieces, but slipped and the small spark tells me I shorted it out. When I look at the fuse box -- I see lables for Power Outlet #1 , #2 and #3, all are on different 20 amp fuses, but I do not know which outlet is which. Does anyone have an idea -- it is not in the manual and googling turned up nothing...suppose I could replace all three if need be.

Also wasn't sure if I left a piece of thh charger behind as there is a black plastic disc on the inside bottom of the outlet that is always on and not one in the key controlled outlet. I assumed the black plastic was part of the charger left behind -- trying to get it out is when I shorted it out. If anyone wouldn't mind looking at theirs to see if they are different I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Gene


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Power outlet #1 is the switched (key) outlet, #2 is battery outlet, both of which are under the dash, and #3 is the one by the drivers side sliding door, mid row. Best bet, take out the fuse and look to see if it is blown (broken connection inside). There is a fuse puller stashed in the fuse box. Standing at the left front tire, the fuse puller is at the 11 o'clock position in the fuse box.

The two power outlets are different inside, with the battery one having a black disk inside at the bottom.


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*Thanks*

It was a fuse as expected, but the the "always on" outlet was Power Adapter #3.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Huh?*

Yeah, I forgot to take my memory pills. The 2 keyed outlets are grouped together in the fusebox, and the battery outlet further away in there.


----------

